
Ask HN: What's a non developer interview like at Google? - CM30
Yeah, we&#x27;ve seen those odd questions Google asks people interviewing for a developer role. I mean, thousands of articles have been wrote about that so far.<p>But what&#x27;s it like for everyone else who gets hired?<p>Because it&#x27;s obviously not all developers there. They&#x27;ve got people writing documentation, offering support to businesses for stuff like Adwords, various sales teams, etc. What do they go through when they&#x27;re interviewed by Google?<p>Is it as interesting as what the developers have to endure? Or does everyone else just get a plain old interview with standard questions and tasks?
======
Nicholas_C
Pretty standard. It depends which stage you're in but expect behavioral
questions and maybe a consulting style case study. The first interview with
the HR person was over the phone and any after that were through hangouts. The
Glassdoor reviews for the financial analyst interviews are pretty spot on. I
never ended up making it to campus to interview unfortunately but every now
and then they contact me about other roles.

------
bsvalley
Tech program managers and product managers for example get one round of
whiteboard coding questions.

The rest is pretty standard, still high expectation though because of the
number of applicants.

